
Getting started with OpenBSD device driver development [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2017-device-drivers.pdf
======
brynet
This is from an excellent talk Stefan Sperling (stsp@) gave at EuroBSDcon this
week!

Livestream segment:
[https://youtu.be/8wuW8lfsVGc?t=21489](https://youtu.be/8wuW8lfsVGc?t=21489)

~~~
feelin_googley
I enjoyed the first talk the most.

Tells story of two day conference on Verilog for programming FPGA where some
intro Altera board was used.

Required a _4GB_ download of some proprietary closed source toolchain that
unompresses to _13GB_ , containing multiple versions of Perl, Tcl and modules.

Said they spent entire first day of conference just trying to get this
installed. Then realized they accidentally installed non-free version and had
to repeat the whole process.

Solution: Use smaller, more robust, easily installed open source NetBSD
toolchain instead of proprietary one.

